# Directv Whole Home Changes with Release 0x16db



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Our home has 3 older HR24 DVRs and 1 Genie and 1 Mini. Our Whole Home Network was allowed with the share setting on the three HR boxes to Yes, the Genie was set to no. We do not want to share the Genie programs with other boxes and we DO NOT want the programs on the HR24s shared with the Genie. That has been working correctly for years. After the new release came in on the Genie, all of the programs from the HR24s could be seen, watched, and deleted from the Genie. I have been on the phone for over 1 hour with Tech Support and they had me go through all of the settings to resolve the problem, they then said they would send out a new receiver, WHAT, this happened after a software release but they want to send out new hardware? I'm beyond confused and pissed! To top it off, I told them to send a Tech, like that would do any good. They ended up dropping my call after over an hour, no call back, nothing!!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Is the option not there anymore to only show the content of the genie on the genie?


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Is the option not there anymore to only show the content of the genie on the genie?


Thanks for responding! The option is there and for years our setting was "No" on the Genie and it wouldn't share out and it wouldn't let programs from the HR24s to be visible in the list of the Genie. After the release the setting is still "No" but it now has the HR24 recordings visable and playable. Tech Support had me change it to "Yes" and then back to "No". They also had me test if I could delete on the Genie, it did delete it as well as deleted it on the HR24. I have also changed all of the HR24s to "No" share and then changed them back and the programs still appear on the Genie List.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I just checked my HR54 and I also have* 0x16db* and I have the setting to only show content from the local DVR (HR54) and it still works for me. I am not seeing the content from the other HR-24's in the house. Maybe do a RBR or a CLEARMYBOX on the Genie and see if that helps.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I just checked my HR54 and I also have* 0x16db* and I have the setting to only show content from the local DVR (HR54) and it still works for me. I am not seeing the content from the other HR-24's in the house. Maybe do a RBR or a CLEARMYBOX on the Genie and see if that helps.


Thank you for responding! Very interesting that you have much the same set-up as mine. Even more interesting that your HR54 isn't seeing all of the programs from your HR24s. I'm not familier with RBR meaning and can guess about Clearmybox. I did a full reset which deleted all my programming and recorded shows. Maybe the thought of the tech this morning about the HR54 needs to be replaced. Thoughts? Thanks again!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

utbronco said:


> Thank you for responding! Very interesting that you have much the same set-up as mine. Even more interesting that your HR54 isn't seeing all of the programs from your HR24s. I'm not familier with RBR meaning and can guess about Clearmybox. I did a full reset which deleted all my programming and recorded shows. Maybe the thought of the tech this morning about the HR54 needs to be replaced. Thoughts? Thanks again!!


RBR is a Red Button Reset. CLEARMYBOX is performed using your DIRECTV remote. Press the Dash Button - Input CLEARMYBOX - Press the Red Button. This will clear out the guide data database. Allow 48hrs for everything to reload. With older equipment CLEARMYBOX is performed by using your DIRECTV remote. Press MENU - Choose Search & Browse - Smart Search - Press SELECT - Input CLEARMYBOX - Press the Red Button - With "ALL" highlighted press SELECT again.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for clarifying those terms!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

utbronco said:


> Thank you for clarifying those terms!! I really appreciate it!!


I would add CLEARMYBOX -also reloads Software plugins that may be corrupted with a New Software D*TV download.

A red button reset does not do that -No matter how many times you hit the red button


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

utbronco said:


> Thank you for responding! Very interesting that you have much the same set-up as mine. Even more interesting that your HR54 isn't seeing all of the programs from your HR24s. I'm not familier with RBR meaning and can guess about Clearmybox. I did a full reset which deleted all my programming and recorded shows. Maybe the thought of the tech this morning about the HR54 needs to be replaced. Thoughts? Thanks again!!


Ahhh the nuclear option? Did it fix the issue?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I would add CLEARMYBOX -also reloads Software plugins that may be corrupted with a New Software D*TV download.
> 
> A red button reset does not do that -No matter how many times you hit the red button


Red reset button pressed twice in 30 min will
Also wipe and reload plug-ins. It’s the same thing as doing a clearmybox


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Success!!! First off thank you all for your help and suggestions!!

Tech installed a new HR54, that didn't help. Another Tech joined him and after about 4 hours of work, trying this and that, even considering a way to isolate the Genie / Mini from the rest of the system, they happened upon a setting neither of them knew about. Not only does the *Whole Home Settings > Share Playlist* have to be set to *No*, but also the *Recording Manager* (found above the playlist) has* Playlist Share Settings > Show Recordings From > This Location *and further down *Share Playlist *set to *NO which needed to be set. I guess most homes, if they have Whole Home activated, would want to share everything with all receivers. Not my case!*

Something happened with the 0x16db release that either loaded those new paramaters or the release started using them along with the original "Share Playlist" setting!!

Another problem fixed, now I'm on to my Land Line not working!! 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

utbronco said:


> Not only does the *Whole Home Settings > Share Playlist* have to be set to *No*, but also the *Recording Manager* (found above the playlist) has* Playlist Share Settings > Show Recordings From > This Location *and further down *Share Playlist *set to *NO which needed to be set.*


That is the setting I was talking about and it has been there long before the latest update.

The setting "Whole Home Settings > Share Playlist have to be set to No" only needs to be set to no if you don't want anyone else to see the HR54 recordings.

The setting "Recording Manager (found above the playlist) has Playlist Share Settings > Show Recordings From > This Location" is the setting that blocks you from seeing recordings in the other DVR's.

In your case those settings would block other DVR's from seeing the HR54 recordings and would block the HR54 from seeing the other DVR's recordings which is fine if that is what you want.

On my setup I have it setup so all DVR's can see the HR54 recordings but the HR54 can only see its own recordings. Mainly because I only watch content form the HR54 that I record but don't want to see the recordings from other family members. Other family members want to see their own content and the content from all other DVR's.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> That is the setting I was talking about and it has been there long before the latest update.
> 
> The setting "Whole Home Settings > Share Playlist have to be set to No" only needs to be set to no if you don't want anyone else to see the HR54 recordings.
> 
> ...


So clearly said, thank you so much!!


----------



## coolsharky (Jan 11, 2019)

It's been a few years but you could try this. Buy a band stop filter on Amazon as well as a SWM 2-way splitter. Attach the male end of the BS filter to the Input side of the 2 way splitter. Then connect the Genie to the power passing Output side of the splitter and the Mini to the 2nd Output side. Then connect a coax to the female side of the BS filter and connect the other end to either the power inserted or the power passing side of the main splitter in the home. This should keep each respective MRV signal separate. Hope this helps.


----------



## coolsharky (Jan 11, 2019)

Just realized you got it working, so nvm 😂


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

coolsharky said:


> Just realized you got it working, so nvm 😂


Thank You Coolsharky, I really appreciated your thoughts! This was really frustrating but it's working great now!!


----------

